# Farmville won't load in Facebook anymore..



## ke6tap

I can log in to FB okay but when I try to load my farm it says the connection to the server was reset. This seemed to have happened after I cleaned my computer with cc cleaner yesterday. I does the same thing in IE and Chrome also. None of the browsers will load Farmville. I can't seem to find any answers to this.


----------



## blackojacko

Try updating your java.


----------



## ke6tap

Been there, done that. I have updated everything I could update and it loaded 1 time but when I made changes to the farm, it said saving game, do not close browser and it then says the server has reset the connection and I can't go any farther.:banghead:


----------



## koala

Check your cookie settings, and avoid using CCleaner - it's not needed.


----------



## Jason09

The problem could also be bugs on their (Zynga) end.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

You have updated Adobe Flash, Shockwave, Sliverlight, and Java?

Also have you tired a different browser?


----------



## ke6tap

I have updated Adobe Flash, Java, Silverlight. Didn't have Shockwave so I just installed the latest version. Zynga had told me that this was a problem with other accounts also not just mine. They say they have made adjustments to my account but I am still not able to load FV. The yellow bar almost finishes at the bottom of the loading screen and then it just seems to be stuck there. It doesn't got any farther.


----------



## ke6tap

Oh BTW, it happens in IE and Chrome also.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

This seems like is a problem with facebook. Have you changed any files in your host files?

Have you tried another computer on you Facebook account?


----------



## Jason09

Are you having any other issues on Facebook? If not, I'd say this still appears to be a problem within Zynga.


----------



## ke6tap

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> This seems like is a problem with facebook. Have you changed any files in your host files?
> 
> Have you tried another computer on you Facebook account?


I have had my netbook on Facebook but I only did that to see if the farm would load on it. At first it did but then a day or two later it stopped working also. I am not able to play other Zynga games as well. I am playing Family Farm (don't like it as well) but it works at least. Zynga keeps telling me to clear the cache (done that a lot), uninstall and reinstall Jave (did that several times) and use latest Adobe Flash player (I have it).


----------

